# MooreAcres The Black Dahlia



## MooreAcres (May 23, 2010)

She finally has a name -- *MooreAcres The Black Dahlia*

Born May 8th, sired by Sundance LB Raven and out of Sundance LB She's A Dream. Dahlia is a sister to many national champions. She is, without a doubt, a keeper. Will be making her show debut next season!

Pictures just can not capture the beauty of this stunning filly! She is drop dead gorgeous...


----------



## MooreAcres (May 23, 2010)




----------



## bannerminis (May 23, 2010)

She is gorgeous and very showy already


----------



## AppyLover2 (May 23, 2010)

What a pretty little girl. Love the white snip on her nose.


----------



## fancyappy (May 23, 2010)

very ,very nice. Congrats on your beautiful girl


----------



## Annabellarose (May 23, 2010)

What a gorgeous baby!!!!!


----------



## LindaL (May 23, 2010)

Erin is right when she says these pics do not do this filly justice....this filly is a NICE girl!!


----------



## Songcatcher (May 23, 2010)

She is a beauty. Congratulations.


----------



## wingnut (May 23, 2010)

What a sensational, beautiful little girl!!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 23, 2010)

_That filly is DROP DEAD GORGEOUS.... No doubt _

_ _

_She actually one that I say Holy Crap!!!!_

_ _

_I just LOVE her....._


----------



## Loess Hills (May 23, 2010)

A beautiful, beautiful, filly! She is so delicate and leggy, with a gorgeous head and, as seen in your pictures,.......lots of spirit. Stunning!


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (May 30, 2010)

WOWEEE, Erin!!!








She's beautiful!

Congratulations. It's so nice to see this especially with the sad events happening lately with the local folks.

So, when can I come visit for a filly fix?





Daryl


----------



## MooreAcres (May 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the compliments on Dahlia. I am so smitten with her. Although she is a pistol to halterbreak



She's one of those that literally throws herself on the ground after shes had a rearing fit...





Daryl -- what local stuff are you referring too? You are welcome over anytime. All my kids are at Crystals barn in Warren right now. I will be around after 6 tonight if you wanna come up. Bring Keith and Susanne if you like. I think you have my cell number...Susanne and Marie do. Give me a call and we'll meet up.

Still waiting on two more...both maidens, both pasture exposed



Ones been bagging since April 30th, the other since May 16th. Both look slimmer and more filled out in the flakes the last few days, but not sure if they actually are or if its wishful thinking!


----------



## targetsmom (May 30, 2010)

WOW!! She sure is striking!!! And I just love those long legs and her movement.


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 30, 2010)

What a gorgeous filly!! Lucky you!!


----------



## Zipper (May 31, 2010)

She looks like she has the great attitude. Neat name.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 31, 2010)

Just Beautiful


----------

